# Painful Close Call



## taidsturning (Feb 7, 2009)

I was trimming a small piece about 8-10 inches long to width - cutting off about a sixteenth or so. I used a push stick but it didn't keep the waste piece from flipping down into the small space between the blade and coming back around at high speed and putting a good size nick in my finger. No stitches but a lot of blood.

Should have been using a Zero clearance saw slot, but I was lucky it wasn't worse, especially since I was alone in the house when it happened.

We've all heard "measure twice - cut once" It's even more important to think twice and be safe.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

usually with piece that small i try to cut them on the bandsaw, it's not as scary. be safe and have fun.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad it wasn't any worse than that.

I have thrown away the inserts that are not zero clearance. I made a bunch of blanks and as one gets worn, it gets pitched and another put in its' place. I even have some for the more typical, less than 90 degree cuts (7, 15, 22.5 and 45 degrees). Same with the dado blade.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

crap…. now I know why my "measure once - cut twice" method always leaves me with crooked work… lol

glad it was only 'close' (sounds like it was a bit more than just that though). but it looks like you got the right idea how to avoid it - zero clearance insert! I think that a 8-10" piece is large enough to safely work on the TS. but still with the proper aids and safety devices.

be safe


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it was only a nick.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bill, I also am glad that it was not any worse than you described. If I have to make a cut on a piece this small on the table saw I will put it on my cross cut sled. But please put in a ZCI and leave it there except for bevel cuts, of course.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

This is why I LOVE my Incra Mitre 1000SE. I had the same issue as you before, but since I broke down and bought this, I feel much safer. It has a sled that you can lock down and the cut-offs fall off onto it. Glad it was no worse than it was for you, but is is scary, right?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just looked at the Incra site, it just shows 1000SE as a miter gauge. How does it trap small pieces?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bill
I noticed you knew what the cure would have been right away. It just makes me think about all those saftey items we all know we should do but haven't got around to yet.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad it wasnt more serious Bill. I tend to like to use steel inserts which of course arent zero clearance. I often wonder about the small scraps falling down along side the blade and where they might go.


----------

